# Anyone play the Orleans Stage-7 acoustic from Schecter?



## Hollowway

It looks kinda cool, and has a solid spruce top. I want to get one if it's decent.


----------



## Scordare

I just saw these for the first time today...did it just come out? Reminds me of the Dean Exhibition Ultra 7 with its looks but this appears to be a normal width..nice cutaway! Kind of disappointing to see its made in China because I really like the Korean Schecters but the solid spruce top does look promising!


----------



## Hollowway

Scordare said:


> I just saw these for the first time today...did it just come out? Reminds me of the Dean Exhibition Ultra 7 with its looks but this appears to be a normal width..nice cutaway! Kind of disappointing to see its made in China because I really like the Korean Schecters but the solid spruce top does look promising!



Yeah, I'm not sure when they came out either. I just stumbled across it on their website. I have a super long scale baritone acoustic, but I might want to get this. I like to transpose songs down, because I'm working on my singing, and I'm a baritone, vocally. But I like singing tenor songs.


----------



## Leviathus

These look pretty mean, thanks for sharing!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

abalone binding


----------



## Hollowway

KnightBrolaire said:


> abalone binding



Well, Schecter DOES mean abalone in German.


----------



## Triple-J

You'll struggle to find anyone that's played it yet because Schecter announced it over the summer so it's only been around for a month or so iirc Schecter did post a video detailing the features (namely the Fishman preamp) but apart from that there's not any other info/reviews online.


----------



## TedEH

I'm always glad to see more acoustic 7s, but I've never been a fan of this body shape. I'd love to come across a dreadnought 7.


----------



## shikamaru

Triple-J said:


> You'll struggle to find anyone that's played it yet because Schecter announced it over the summer so it's only been around for a month or so iirc Schecter did post a video detailing the features (namely the Fishman preamp) but apart from that there's not any other info/reviews online.



This guy's got one : 


The pickups make it sound insanely bright to me, which might be a good thing to give the low B some definition, but that was one reason I didn't want to get an Ibanez AEL207 which had a maple top.
Now it's interesting to know it's a spruce top, I'd love to hear it unplugged.


----------



## Hollowway

Triple-J said:


> You'll struggle to find anyone that's played it yet because Schecter announced it over the summer so it's only been around for a month or so iirc Schecter did post a video detailing the features (namely the Fishman preamp) but apart from that there's not any other info/reviews online.


Ah, ok, I wondered how long it had been around. I guess I could have done a little more digging. It’s a little pricy for what I’d use it for, but it is a niche instrument, so maybe I’ll pick one up in a sale.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Just grab a Renaissance.


----------



## Hollowway

MaxOfMetal said:


> Just grab a Renaissance.



Haha, that’s actually the first thing I did after I saw it - logged onto rondomusic. I have a Renaissance 8 string, but I feel like the 7 might be a better bet, in terms of “usefulness” for me. Those things are an amazing value!


----------



## shikamaru

So, I've had this little thing for a few months now, I don't understand why there aren't more 7 string acoustic guitar on offer, even that model is now discontinued. It's a great guitar, playability is just perfect, it's rock stable, stays in tune. But the best thing on this is the sound. It's well defined but not brittle. It's smaller than a dreadnought so the low end is not muddy yet it has great sustain, I really feel privileged to own one.
When ot comes to pricing it's much more affordable than high end acoustic guitars like Martin, or even the higher end Takamine, while it's not as great as a D-28 for instance it compares well to the Takamine I've had the occasion to play, and it does have that 7th string I can't imagine not having on a guitar, even acoustic one.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

I very nearly got one of these, but an Ibanez Ael207e popped on GC and I got that instead. Very cool guitar. Low action, plays and sounds great. Only thing I really feel the need to do is replace the gold tuners.

Not sure why there aren't more 7 string acoustics. Other than maybe they don't sell that well. I wanted another acoustic after my Alvarez was stolen, but held out for a 7 instead of another 6. Really glad I did, its awesome.


----------



## trem licking

People don't realize that just because you have 7 strings or more, you don't HAVE to djent... Smh


----------

